# Skype i mikrofon...

## Xywa

Witam,

Mam problem ze Skypem. Wszystko dziala ok za wyjatkiem mikrofonu. Podczas rozmowy testowej, gdy spikerka prosi o pozostawienie wiadomosci, niestey mimo moich usilnych prob nie moge nic nagrac.

W kmix wlaczylem mikrofon i micboost, slysze siebie na glosnikach podczas nagrywania, tylko... ten moj glos nie dochodzi juz dalej.

Co moze byc zle?

----------

## arek.k

Wątków na temat mikrofonu i skype jest dosyć dużo na forum - https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php - zapytanie: mikrofon skype, forum: Polish  :Wink: .

Jeśli żaden z tych wątków ci nie pomoże, to ... jesteś niestety w tejsamej sytuacji co ja  :Sad: . 

Pozostaje jeszcze jedna sprawa do wyjaśnienia. Czy nie jest to przypadkiem b. ciche nagrywanie (przekazywanie) twojego głosu? Nie chodzi mi o to co słyszysz w głośnikach z micboost, ale sygnał zwrotny ze skype. W tym celu w czasie testu głośniki na maksa, mówisz blisko mikrofonu i uważnie się wsłuchujesz w sygnał powrotny. Brzmi to może śmieisznie, ale ogólnie linuxowy skype ścisza mikrofon. Na 99% jest to jakiś problem skype'a, bo tak samo miałem pod Suse. Windowsowa (tfu) wersja działa "niestety" prawidłowo (pod windows, bo jeszcze przez wine się nie bawiłem).

Moje obserwacje - niestety nie jestem w stanie odtworzyć warunków eksperymenu, bo po rzełączeniu czegoś w alsamixer nie zaobserwowałem tego efektu. Obserwowałem go jednak wiele razy (przed zmianami w alsamixer, po których niestety wogóle przestał mi działać mikrofon, ale to już inna sprawa - nie mam czasu i ochoty teraz się tym zająć).

Więc sprawa wyglądała następująco:

- odpaony w xterm'ie alsamixer

- suwak Mic ustawiony na maxa

- łączę się z TestCall (skype)

- w oknie z alsamixer'em widzę jak suwak Mic wędruje prawie na minimum

- gadam do siebie (tzn. do mikrofonu)

- ledwo się słyszę (ze zwrotnego skype), mimo ustawienia głośników na max

- kończe rozmowę skype (rozłączam się)

- sumak Mic w alsamixer wędruje na max (do pierwotnej pozycji).

Sprawa mnie dobija totalnie i odebrało mi to na razie (na jakiś czas) chęć do bawienia w tym temacie.

Jeśli sposoby z podanego przeze mnie linku nie pomogą, to może ktoś w końcu rozwikła tę zagadkę, bo już mnie szlag trafia na samą myśl o skype.

----------

## Xywa

 *arek.k wrote:*   

> Wątków na temat mikrofonu i skype jest dosyć dużo na forum - https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php - zapytanie: mikrofon skype, forum: Polish .
> 
> Jeśli żaden z tych wątków ci nie pomoże, to ... jesteś niestety w tejsamej sytuacji co ja . 
> 
> 

 

Przejrzalem je wszystkie, ale podobnego problemu nie znalazlem.

 *arek.k wrote:*   

> Sprawa mnie dobija totalnie i odebrało mi to na razie (na jakiś czas) chęć do bawienia w tym temacie.
> 
> Jeśli sposoby z podanego przeze mnie linku nie pomogą, to może ktoś w końcu rozwikła tę zagadkę, bo już mnie szlag trafia na samą myśl o skype.

 

Mnie tez denerwuje przelaczanie sie na windows aby pogadac tylko w Skype. Uzywam kmix, zamiast alsamixer. Sprobuje zobaczyc czy wystepuja "wlasciwosci" z suwakami, ktore i ty zauwazyles.

----------

## v7n

co sie tyczy alsamixera - nie pamietam czy to bylo na starej karcie, czy na obecnej, ale podciagniecie jakiegos dziwnego suwaka na maxa wszystko wyciszalo ( a w czasie przsuwania owegu suawka bylo slychac trzaski ) - wiec proponuje siedziec nad tym alsamixerem ile sie da i testowac wszystkie mozliwse ustawienia suwakow  :Wink: 

----------

## arek.k

 *v7n wrote:*   

> co sie tyczy alsamixera - nie pamietam czy to bylo na starej karcie, czy na obecnej, ale podciagniecie jakiegos dziwnego suwaka na maxa wszystko wyciszalo ( a w czasie przsuwania owegu suawka bylo slychac trzaski ) - wiec proponuje siedziec nad tym alsamixerem ile sie da i testowac wszystkie mozliwse ustawienia suwakow 

 

Oczywiście jak trochę ochłonę (zmojego obecnego stanu totalnego wkurzenia  :Wink: ) nie omieszkam potestować trochę różne ustawienia alsamixer.

Mam jednak małą prośbę @v7n, czy mógłbyś mi naświetlić trochę działanie twojego skype'a?

Napisz, której wersji używasz i powiedz, czy jak np. połączysz się z TestCall to przy zachowaniu rozsądnych warunków (swobodna rozmowa bez podnoszenia głosu, ustawiania głośników na max itp. sztuczek) słyszysz (w wiadomości zwrotnej) swój głos głośno i wyraźnie (jak przy normalnej rozmowie, np. telefonicznej)? Czy twoi rozmówcy nie skarżą się, że cię słabo słychać?

Jeśli wszystko jest ok, to przytocz swoje ustawienia alsamixer (po wciśnięciu F5 w alsamixer) - co włączone (OO), co wyłączone (MM), które suwaki w jakiej pozycji i które włączone na CAPTUR?

Było by to bardzo pomocne (zakładając, że skype działa w przewidywalny sposób  :Wink: ). Więm, że było to już naście razy wałkowane, ale zakładam, ale może to było dawno, bo u mnie raczej te porady niedziałają.

----------

## v7n

nie mam skype, jeszcze zyje swodobnie bez niego  :Razz:  ale pamietam, ze byly rozne jaja z dzwiekiem ( czyt: bylo glucho lub prawie glucho ) gdy jakis tam suwak byl na maxa albo troche nizej. wyciszony tez chyba nie chodzil za dobrze. do dzis nie wiem po co mi ten suwak byl.

----------

## lmmsci

O ile temat nie jest jeszcze przeterminowany   :Wink:  :

Jaki masz sprzęt (tzn. kartę dźwiękową)? 

Sprawdź, czy poza skypem możesz normalnie nagrywać dźwięk przez mikrofon. Jeżeli są z tym problemy, to może to oznaczać, że brakuje Ci jakichś opcji przy ładowani sterowników. Miałem tak z snd-hda-intel w którejś płycie ASUS'a - trzeba było w /etc/modules.d/alsa poustawiać: 

```
options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 model=3stack
```

- dla płyty P5LD2SE. Oczywiście dla Twojego sprzętu może być zupełnie inaczej.

Poszukaj, może ktoś miał problem z mikrofonem na sprzęcie takim jak Twój...

----------

## w.tabin

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> Witam,
> 
> Mam problem ze Skypem. Wszystko dziala ok za wyjatkiem mikrofonu. Podczas rozmowy testowej, gdy spikerka prosi o pozostawienie wiadomosci, niestey mimo moich usilnych prob nie moge nic nagrac.
> 
> W kmix wlaczylem mikrofon i micboost, slysze siebie na glosnikach podczas nagrywania, tylko... ten moj glos nie dochodzi juz dalej.
> ...

 

Nie wiem jaką masz kartę, u mnie na zintegrowanej AC97 wszystko śmiga, a KMix mam ustawiony tak:

KMIx Wyjście

KMix Wejście

KMix Przelaczniki

Wszystko chodzi na alsie z kernela, arts mam wyłączony.

Pozdrawiam

----------

